# Fire truck



## gg89220 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello everyone
construction of a steam fire truck 1908
plans are to julius de waal


----------



## oneKone (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow..... Those wheels look awesome! I love wooden wheels


----------



## 10K Pete (Jul 28, 2016)

Beautiful work! A zillion pieces.....

Pete


----------



## gg89220 (Jul 31, 2016)

hello
following parts


----------



## gg89220 (Sep 8, 2016)

hello
progress work


----------



## RonGinger (Sep 8, 2016)

I like those neat little U bolts. Did you make a bending die and press those?


----------



## gg89220 (Sep 8, 2016)

folded into a more andat an inside wedge


----------



## gg89220 (Sep 23, 2016)

hello
progress work


----------



## gg89220 (Nov 19, 2016)

hello

Realization of the boiler


----------



## gg89220 (Nov 22, 2016)

hello
final assembly


----------



## Jack B (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi You did a beautiful job. Did you make your parts from castings or bar stock?         Jack


----------



## gg89220 (Nov 23, 2016)

hello
by bar stock


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 23, 2016)

Very Nice.  Lots of details to see. I like fire trucks and enjoyed seeing this among the trains and boats and tractors.

Thank You for posting

--ShopShoe


----------



## gg89220 (Dec 3, 2016)

hello
here is the video
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVYeJMuNCb8[/ame]


----------



## apointofview (Dec 3, 2016)

That is fantastic!! I really like the part where you put out the fire. It's great to see steam engines running on steam and doing work. Thanks for taking the time to post that video.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 3, 2016)

That video is about the coolest thing I have seen in a while. Awesome. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 3, 2016)

As others have said - fantastic video!


----------

